# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Globalpost article says ISIS Leader Trained by Israeli Mossad

## enhanced_deficit

Is this really true?

http://www.globalresearch.ca/isis-le...reveal/5391593




Related

*Syrian in Israeli hospital: Most fighters know they will get good care here*

*Syria: The Strange US/Israel/Al-Qaeda Ménage à Trois
* 
*No need to panic ; Former CIA deputy station chief discusses ISIS with Iraqi Sunni leaders*

*BOMBSHELL: ISIS leader was US prisoner. Obama released him*

----------


## FloralScent

> Is this really true?
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/isis-le...reveal/5391593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related
> 
> ...


My money would be on...yes.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

In unrelated news, Danika Fears reports that this NJ man has flown ISIS flag for few years. There is no media report that the man is an agent of any agency.


*NJ man flies ISIS flag outside his home*

*By Danika Fears*
August 14, 2014 | 6:57am

 A New Jersey resident raised an ISIS flag outside his home —  upsetting neighbors who took it as a sign of support for the *jihadist  group.
*Mark Dunaway, 44, of Garwood, lowered the flag “voluntarily” after it  was posted on Twitter and neighbors alerted the police, WPIX/Channel 11  reported.*


 Filed under     ISIS, New Jersey        

http://nypost.com/2014/08/14/nj-man-...side-his-home/

----------


## Ronin Truth

Now if you just add in all of the terrorist leaders created and trained by the CIA and MI-6, you could probably just about account for them all.

----------


## Muwahid

Obviously false. http://www.politifact.com/punditfact...how-us-israel/

----------


## 69360

> Is this really true?
> 
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/isis-le...reveal/5391593


If you have to ask...

That website looks totally legitimate.

----------


## 69360

> In unrelated news, Danika Fears reports that this NJ man has flown ISIS flag for few years. There is no media report that the man is an agent of any agency.


IS just used an existing flag called the black standard.  It says something like "there is no God but Allah, Mohammed is the messenger of God" The guy in NJ probably had it before IS adopted it.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> If you have to ask...
> 
> That website looks totally legitimate.


Not sure what you meant but the original source they reprinted from is:

http://www.gulf-daily-news.com/NewsD...storyid=381153

   
click on image to view the digital edition

----------


## TheCount

> Not sure what you meant but the original source they reprinted from is:


http://snowdenhoax.blogspot.com/2014...asept.html?m=1

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> http://snowdenhoax.blogspot.com/2014...asept.html?m=1


Thank you.

Quite the muddied situation we got in mideast these days if one even try to put two and three together.




Is ISIS part of the latest "regime change" operation in Iraq by disgraced SWC droneking's puppet masters?*

Iraq’s Sunnis Will Kick Out ISIS After Dumping Maliki: Ex-CIA Official*

                                    By Jeff Stein
                    Filed: 6/25/14 at 11:19 AM                           | Updated: 6/25/14 at 5:16 PM                   

                                         A fighter of the Islamic State  of Iraq and the Syria (ISIS) holds an  ISIS flag and a weapon on a  street in the city of Mosul on June 23, 2014                                           Reuters                       

                                                            Don’t panic, Iraq’s most powerful Sunnis  are telling some old American  friends. We’ll take care of these upstart  ISIS nuts—as soon as they  oust Nouri al-Maliki from Baghdad.
 That’s the message Sheikh Ali Hatem al-Suleiman,  leader of Iraq’s  biggest Sunni tribe, gave John R. Maguire, a retired  former CIA deputy  station chief in Baghdad, when he visited Iraq three  weeks ago to talk  about future oil deals in the region. 

*"Iraq is righting itself" along tribal and ethnic  lines, says  Maguire, who now runs a Virginia-based oil consulting  business with two  other CIA veterans of the Iraq war. He says he’s  advised Sunni tribal  leaders to spiff up their image.*

http://www.newsweek.com/iraqs-sunnis...fficial-256270


*Syrian in Israeli hospital: ‘Most fighters know they will get good care here’*

                              By REUTERS                  
                                      09/15/2013 02:43                 

*IDF mum on how the steady flow of wounded from the Syria civil war enter Israel, looking for treatment.*

                              Israeli nurse treating a Syrian patient in Nahariya, September 2013.  Photo: Reuters


http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Syr...re-here-326110


*Israel Rescues Al-Qaeda Terrorists From Syria*

*Fighters being treated in field hospitals and sent back to front lines*

 Paul Joseph Watson
May 9, 2013
Israel is sending military vehicles into  Syria to pick  up wounded     Al-Qaeda terrorists involved in the fight  against the Syrian  Army     before patching them up and sending them back  into battle, another      startling example of how the Zionist state is  working with its      supposedly sworn enemies to topple President Bashar  Al-Assad. 
That’s a not a claim being made by  Iranian or Syrian state media, it’s calmly admitted in a report by the  staunchly pro-Israel DebkaFile.
 “Israel     has set up a large  field...
 
*Syria: The Strange US/Israel/Al-Qaeda Ménage à Trois*

                                                                               Daniel McAdams                            at 15:44 pm EDT on  September 28, 2012

                                                                                     A little more than a week after the extremists linked to       Al-Qaeda by our own US government set up and murdered Ambassador to       Libya Chris Stevens, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has announced       that the United States would send an additional $45 million to the  _very same_ Al-Qaeda’s Syrian franchise.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...enage-a-trois/

*Related*

*Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?*

Controversial zionist Charles Krauthammer making neocons' case for alliance with Al Qaeda:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIRUeJYFZ94

*Syria: The Strange US/Israel/Al-Qaeda Ménage à Trois

*
*BOMBSHELL: ISIS leader was US prisoner. Obama released him*


Pop quiz:




One of the above two photos shows ISIS leader and the  other shows a former American Special Forces soldier, guess which is  which?



*

*


* 


Isis is a bigger threat than Al Qaeda, reveals double agent
*
*A FORMER jihadi who became an MI5 agent   yesterday warned that Sunni Muslim extremists storming Iraq are a bigger   threat to Britain than Al Qaeda.*

                                                                                                 Published: Thu, July 3, 2014             

                                       Danish-born  Morten Storm  converted to Islam in prison in 1997, joined extremists in  the Yemen in  2001 and met some of Al Qaeda’s top men.

*But in 2007 he had a loss of faith and became a double agent for MI5, the CIA and the Danish intelligence service PET.*






*What do drone puppet masters gain from civil wars/destabilization in Syria, Libya, Iraq?


*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Morten Storm is who was paid $250,000 by the CIA to find Anwar Al Awlaki a wife while Al Awlaki was in hiding.

They bought her Louis Vuitton luggage with a tracking beacon in it in the hopes she'd lead them to him and they'd use a drone strike to assassinate them. The luggage was thrown away and they lost track of the woman. Al Awlaki ended up having a baby with her.

The CIA, in all of their infinitely hare brained schemes, found and delivered Anwar Al Awlaki a wife. Two hundred and fifty thousand dollars to the man who found the wife for him on Facebook, on top of whatever it cost logistically to track this woman to the hills of Yemen. Ridiculous af.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

March 10, 2015 9:46 pm

*Isis releases video showing execution of Palestinian*


  Erika Solomon in Beirut and John Reed in Jerusalem

     The militant  group Islamic State of the Iraq and the Levant (known as Isis) has  released a video appearing to show the execution of a Palestinian man  held by the group in Syria.
 Mohammed Musallam, a 19-year old from Israeli-occupied East  Jerusalem, told his family he was travelling to Israel for a training  course in October. He later surfaced in Syria where he was captured by  Isis.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/12365580-c76b-11e4-8e1f-00144feab7de.html

----------


## Ronin Truth

Is now the time for us to fake our surprise?

----------


## devil21

This can't be true.  The TV said so!





> In unrelated news, Danika Fears reports that this NJ man has flown ISIS flag for few years.


Fake reporter name.  I've been seeing A LOT more of this type of neuro-programming lately in msm articles.  Reporter names clearly faked to tie in with whatever narrative the article is pushing.  Probably indicates it's written by the CIA itself.

----------


## jkr



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> This can't be true.  The TV said so!


Let's not rush to skepticism and wait till all facts have been outed in MSM.






*Yousef al-Khattab was born Joseph Cohen*, in Brooklyn,  New York. He was  jewish, a settler who went  to Palestine to  live on the Israeli settlements.  
http://thebrooklynink.com/2010/04/23...rew-up-jewish/



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=670qHZBM5Is

----------

